# Excessive tear stains on my pup 😢



## Ceezar (Apr 10, 2020)

Good evening everyone. Our 5 month old Maltese, Tiny, has really bad tear stains on his beautiful face.
We have tried everything and there is no improvement. 
He eats grain free kibbles, Wellness Core Complete Health to be exact. He drinks bottled water on a stainless steel bowl. He is taking chewables from Angel Eyes. We wipe his eye area with aloe vera wipes specifically for eye tear staining.
As you guys can see we have many different methods for preventing and treating them but they won’t go away.
We are looking to change his kibbles to see if that will help but with so many different options we don’t know which one to choose.
Has anybody had this problem and if so how did you solve this big issue?
Any help and tips will greatly be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kayanne (Sep 15, 2018)

A while back I started a thread about what I was doing for Zita's tear stains. Here's a link to that thread:








My tear stain regimen, sigh...


I had hoped that Zita's tear staining would go away when she was finished teething, but it continues to be an issue. I keep her looking fairly presentable with a LOT of effort. For anyone else battling the dreaded tear stains, here's what I'm doing, with photos attached. Twice a day, I go...




www.spoiledmaltese.com





I have changed one thing since then. I discontinued the Tylosan after a couple months because she was still staining. Granted, Zita looks pretty good in those photos, but that was because I had just cut and shaved all the red fur off. I'm still using all the things I mentioned for cleaning and wiping her eyes (because I have it, I figure it's not harming her, and maybe it's better than nothing). But honestly, the only thing that really helps is to keep the fur trimmed super short. Otherwise her face would be very dark red.

Just today I had a thought, and was wondering if massage to the tear ducts might help. I googled that, and learned that tear duct massage is recommended for humans (especially babies) with clogged ducts. I watched a video on how to do it (very simple) so starting today will be trying that 2-3 times a day. I'll post again in a few weeks as to whether or not it helped.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Your pup is precious! At 5-6 months, it may still be teething, and tear stains would be common. Choosing a high quality food can help too, as you mentioned. I’m not a fan of Angel Eyes, or the like, but others may disagree. I just prefer a holistic / natural approach. If you browse the search engine on this site, you’ll find lots of info. Best wishes.


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

I agree with teething being a potential cause. I use Always Bright Eyes and had good sucess after my baby stopped teething. I found you need to really rub the solution into the fur with your fingers and then comb through with fine comb. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

Ceezar said:


> Good evening everyone. Our 5 month old Maltese, Tiny, has really bad tear stains on his beautiful face.
> We have tried everything and there is no improvement.
> He eats grain free kibbles, Wellness Core Complete Health to be exact. He drinks bottled water on a stainless steel bowl. He is taking chewables from Angel Eyes. We wipe his eye area with aloe vera wipes specifically for eye tear staining.
> As you guys can see we have many different methods for preventing and treating them but they won’t go away.
> ...


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

Always bright eyes. Is natural . I just bought some . They have a video on there web site it shows you how to use it. my bubbles just past about 2months ago. He got those stains too. I keep him short, I would cut it off. But I just decided I wanted to get another baby Maltese I miss him so much. But with this next puppy I want to see if I can grow him out. So I started looking on line and this product looks really good. Check it out in line. Hope that helps you. Have fun with your cute baby.


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

I have a question . My other Maltese was cut short. I want to grow out my new puppy. I was looking on line how to wrap there hair with papers. 1 do you know we’re to get them? Plus 2 do I need to take them out every day to brush or every ? Thanks


----------



## Thegrandmazoo (Apr 22, 2020)

My Lucy was prescribed Temaril P last September it did not help and she was tired all the time. Now she is 17 months old and I was her eyes and face daily with Blueberry Facial and Spa pet shampoos that and trimming around her eyes helps I also rub her tear ducts daily. The only thing that works is consistency! Hope this helps


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Bubble boy said:


> I have a question . My other Maltese was cut short. I want to grow out my new puppy. I was looking on line how to wrap there hair with papers. 1 do you know we’re to get them? Plus 2 do I need to take them out every day to brush or every ? Thanks


I do not recommend wrapping your dog in papers. That is a lot of work and for show dogs and if done incorrectly can cause damage to the coat. Abella has a long coat and I never have wrapped her in papers.


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> I do not recommend wrapping your dog in papers. That is a lot of work and for show dogs and if done incorrectly can cause damage to the coat. Abella has a long coat and I never have wrapped her in papers.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274308


Abella's Mommy, she is beautiful. How old is she? I am letting Nani's coat grow out also and she is 10 months old. Just wondering how long it took to get hers that long.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 5, 2019)

To prevent tear stains I use distilled water in her stainless bowl. I clean her eyes with a contact lens solution containing hydrogen peroxide. I do not put in eyes but wipe with soaked cotton pad. Frequent drying of the face and eyes 3 times daily.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Saylor said:


> To prevent tear stains I use distilled water in her stainless bowl. I clean her eyes with a contact lens solution containing hydrogen peroxide. I do not put in eyes but wipe with soaked cotton pad. Frequent drying of the face and eyes 3 times daily.


Contact solution and hydrogen peroxide sounds so smart. What quantity is your mixture? Is it equal quantity? 1:1? That would be more affordable than these things for year stand online. And proven obviously. 😬😘


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, when I got Cody as a pup my Cody had the same eye stain as Tiny. I gave and still do with all my pets give Poland spring water in their bowl no tap water. As soon as I changed to that within a few months the tear stains stopped. Kindly never use straight hydrogen peroxide close to the eyes if any get in it can burn tinys eyes. Tiny is soooooooo super Cute!!!!!!!! Dee.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I would have to say that I bet most of us have gone thru this. 
I know for me, it felt like it wold never get better. I can assure you, if your feeding good food, giving spring water, probiotics can’t hurt, clean eyes with saline eye wash several times a day and keep dry, they will clear up once teething is done.
Imo, this is one of those things that’s completely out of our control, but it will pass and it will get better.
BTW...your baby is adorable 💕


----------



## ruready87 (Oct 16, 2020)

grain free EVERYTHING and _Eye Envy. _Miracle worker. like someone else said, allergies. sometimes stress. cut as much as you can and keep it as dry as you can ALL the time. seriously though, grain free free, allergies and Eye Envy work the best. I'm ordering my third bottle of the stuff


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Just be active about cleaning his eyes everyday. Twice a day if he will allow it without stressing him out. and keep around the eyes trimmed up if possible. I love the idea of growing out their coat but their eyes are so sensitive. When they are pups and we are trying to get past puppy stage, teaching, training and all of these things I have found with Kobe that keeping him short has been so much easier. Later I may grow him out but I want him to get past all of these tough things first. For me at least.


----------



## titafoch (Nov 28, 2020)

kayanne said:


> A while back I started a thread about what I was doing for Zita's tear stains. Here's a link to that thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It definitely is cause by teething buy still keep her face cleaning with face spa shampoo ...leave it on for 10 minutes and wash it carefully avoiding getting shampoo inside her eyes...


----------

